# For all the Jodeci Fans Out There...



## aziajs (Feb 18, 2007)

All I can say is whoa!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RA21jMYT4sw&eurl=


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 18, 2007)

That's enough to make someone say, "I've never owned a Jodeci CD...".

Cocaine is a helluva drug....K-Ci looked like Dave Chappelle with those antics.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_That's enough to make someone say, "I've never owned a Jodeci CD...".

Cocaine is a helluva drug....K-Ci looked like Dave Chappelle with those antics._

 
YES!!!!!  "Cocaine is a helluva drug."  YES!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And if I wasn't looking too close I would have sworn that was Dave Chappelle.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 19, 2007)

They both sound like they been on that good stuff. And K-Ci needs to keep his shirt on!


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 9, 2007)

Ohhh weee..I could only stomach about 10 seconds before I had to turn it off. That's a hot mess!


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 9, 2007)

oh wow... I had no idea he would turn out like that...


----------



## Indigowaters (Mar 10, 2007)

All I can say is...."Crack is whack"! Leave that stuff alone ya'll.


----------

